# TC composition contest, round 4 — Voting



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

There were three entries to round 4 of the TC composition competition. The links are posted below in the order they were received. Vote for the one you like best. The poll will be open until December 27 and the results announced shortly thereafter,

Entry 1: Permutations for String Trio

View attachment Permutations for String Trio.mp3


Entry 2: "for string quartet"

View attachment for string quartet.mp3


Entry 3: "Morning in the Forest"/"Down the Brook" for wind quintet

View attachment WQTCF.mp3


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> There were three entries to round 4 of the TC composition competition. The links are posted below in the order they were received. Vote for the one you like best. The poll will be open until December 27 and the results announced shortly thereafter,
> 
> Entry 1: Permutations for String Trio
> 
> ...


DropBox requires sign up, but this is not in my plans


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Alexanbar said:


> DropBox requires sign up, but this is not in my plans


Sorry! No one should have to sign up for anything, so:

I just attached the mp3 files through TC. Let me know if that works - or doesn't.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> Let me know if that works - or doesn't.


Thanks, all works


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I like the second one with its consistent use of the octatonic scale. It has also nice development of the ideas presented in the beginning. I think it could experiment more with the extremes of expression, now it's most of the time consisting of basic moderato expressionistic textures. Good job nevertheless!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The winning entry of Round 4 in the TC Composition Competition is RamonC's "for String Quartet." If you haven't yet heard it, have a listen through the link posted above. 

Congratulations Ramon! It is now your privilege to propose the parameters of Round 5.


----------



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks to those who participated and especially to EdwardBast for having organized this round and also to my two opponents, I liked their pieces. . .

Sincerely, I am a little _disappointed _by the little interaction that has been in this edition. Altogether we have only received 6 votes and there has been a single comment assessing the works (pkoi, thanks for your opinion well founded and argued). I think this Competition no longer fulfills its most important reason, which is to receive comments about our music that we write especially for the occasion.

Maybe it would be better not to organize any more round because I think it does not interest anymore. . .


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

RamonC, I agree. Since round 1, voters have more or less disappeared. These competitions are for getting your work heard and getting feedback, and if less than 10 people listen to the entries, I see no point in continuing. I think Today's Composers is generally gotten quiet lately.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

maybe Christmas has something to do with it. I didn't get a chance to properly listen and vote (I did listen a couple of times to each one). Also in future I would be keen to submit more work.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

pkoi said:


> RamonC, I agree. Since round 1, voters have more or less disappeared. These competitions are for getting your work heard and getting feedback, and if less than 10 people listen to the entries, I see no point in continuing. I think Today's Composers is generally gotten quiet lately.


For me it was the holidays and travel. I posted the entries the day before leaving town. I'm still away and using the slowest computer on the planet to respond. I click on "Today's Composers" and five minutes later it opens. I was able to listen to the entries only once. One is likely to get more comments by posting a link in a separate thread.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

RamonC said:


> Maybe it would be better not to organize any more round because I think it does not interest anymore. . .


The interest level as evaluated by the number of votes has been pitiful since the start of doing these "competitions". I'm surprised that somebody did not pull the plug sooner.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I wonder if this round the pieces were getting too long, some over 5 min.

In a contest if there are several entries, the time required to evaluate them all multiplies out. It can be a barrier to even starting knowing you have to listen to 20 minutes of works several times and then vote. I would suggest keeping pieces in the 2:30 - 3:30 bracket.

Also on a more mundane note it's impossible to vote on a mobile device - the voting HTML doesn't appear on the page. That makes it harder around vacation times.

I'd also suggest we standardise on the hosting of the files, as in this case we had to download the entire file before we could start listening (in my case anyway). On a slow connection this can add significant time to the whole exercise. I'm happy to host files on our server if that's any help.


----------

